# Ready to work in Central Illinois!



## Dent82 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey guys- I know we just got a good snowfall. Just got my 8-2 boss v-plow installed on my 2005 2500HD Chevy Duramax. I think I missed the boat on picking up accounts for this winter. Would love to get some more practice and make some extra cash. I will work for a resonalbe price. Post on here or email [email protected]. Thanks and good luck!


----------

